
XOR Linked List: A Curious List Structure - nickb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XOR_linked_list
======
tlrobinson
Neat, but not very practical/useful unless you are _very_ constrained by
memory and need a doubly linked list that you will always traverse starting at
one end (much like stream ciphers, you can't just jump to the middle, since
the next/prev pointer depends on the last one, which depends on the one before
that, all the way back to the first)

Though I do love the XOR operator, and this just adds one more reason why
(like the XOR swap trick <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XOR_swap_algorithm> or
XOR's extensive use in cryptography).

------
gills
This was the second or third thing we learned in a basic data structures
course; not so much for the utility of the list but to become familiar with
the application of XOR to pointer arithmetic.

That professor (his name was Jorge Orejel) was probably the best I've had. He
was a hardass but really taught the fundamentals well. The 3 classes I took
from him had something like 80% attrition because the lazy people gave up.

No I wasn't one of the lazy people :)

------
edw519
BTree: An Incredibly Useful Structure

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btree>

